# Fumon Tanaka - Samurai Fighting Arts?



## Supra Vijai (Jun 13, 2012)

I have the opportunity to get my hands on a scanned copy of this book. Just wondering if it's a credible source and a worthwhile read?


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jun 13, 2012)

Just to clarify, I am asking this because a quick flick through mentions sword as being the main weapon of the battlefield?


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 13, 2012)

Supra Vijai said:


> Just to clarify, I am asking this because a quick flick through mentions sword as being the main weapon of the battlefield?



No it wasn't. Arrows, stones and musket balls were the main weapons on a Japanese battlefield. Kill your enemy from a distance.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jun 13, 2012)

Ken Morgan said:


> No it wasn't. Arrows, stones and musket balls were the main weapons on a Japanese battlefield. Kill your enemy from a distance.



Agreed Ken! I'd even take Naginata or Yari without too much second thought but this specifically mentioned Sword which raised a few flags. Given that the term Soke doesn't necessarily mean a whole lot these days, I was wondering if anyone could tell me if the entire thing would be pointless or if he is a respected practitioner and that was just an error (possibly in translation)?


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 14, 2012)

As you know, Supra, the primary weapons on the battlefield were initially bow and arrow, later turning to naginata, then spear, and finally firearms (although they really weren't a major player until after the Meiji Restoration and the Westernisation of Japans army. Rocks were dominantly used in anti-siege warfare, with minor other usages. Tanaka Fumon teaches a number of systems, including some methods of using very large swords (O Dachi and No Dachi), so he sometimes refers to the sword as a battlefield weapon, but that's really not the same as saying it was a common weapon found there.

That said, there are a number of issues and controversies surrounding Tanaka Fumon as a really credible source, so you could get it purely for interest's sake. It's one of those things where, if you know what you're looking at, you can see the issues, but if you don't, it's all fine and good. If you're unsure, you can just borrow my copy.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jun 14, 2012)

Yup, I had noticed the O Dachi in the pictures - that thing is massive! Would an O Dachi or No Dachi be practical to use in any real sense even leaving battlefields aside, or is it more a conditioning tool like a Suburito? Also mentioned several times was Enshin Ryu which I am not too familiar with. Given that it's just a copy someone's offering me because they have it on hand anyway, I might take it then just for a read through. If I come across any other questions or concerns, I'll address them with you in class.


----------



## Koryu Rich (Jun 14, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> If you're unsure, you can just borrow my copy.



Don't listen to him Supra!

He's only trying to get rid of it because he's finished using it for fixing the wonky leg on his coffee table. Have this then the next thing you know he'll be "loaning" you his Ashida Kim collection, I hear they are signed editions too.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jun 14, 2012)

Koryu Rich said:


> Don't listen to him Supra!
> 
> He's only trying to get rid of it because he's finished using it for fixing the wonky leg on his coffee table. Have this then the next thing you know he'll be "loaning" you his Ashida Kim collection, I hear they are signed editions too.



Do they come with the black belt certificates?


----------



## pgsmith (Jun 14, 2012)

Supra Vijai said:


> Do they come with the black belt certificates?


  Only if you can get him to take them down from the wall in his den.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jun 14, 2012)

pgsmith said:


> Only if you can get him to take them down from the wall in his den.



Better you than me I dare say Paul  

I am going to die so much in class for picturing an actual lair with a den housing said certificates and laughing....


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 15, 2012)

Koryu Rich said:


> Don't listen to him Supra!
> 
> He's only trying to get rid of it because he's finished using it for fixing the wonky leg on his coffee table. Have this then the next thing you know he'll be "loaning" you his Ashida Kim collection, I hear they are signed editions too.




Now, now, Rich, they're Collectors Editions, with all the true history of the ninjer clansmen of North Southern China and Eastern Tibet, proving his authentic heritage and the fact that no-one has ever been able to beat the great Ashida Kim in a fight. Frank Dux tried to ambush him once, but the great Ashida simply stepped aside and whispered the "death mantra" secret koojee, and Frank immediately fell over with no memory of the incident. That was because Ashida was nice to his friend, and only whispered it... if he'd said it loudly, Frank would have dropped dead... and if he'd shouted it, anyone within a 5 mile radius would have been affected! Honest, it's true!!

Besides, you really don't want Ashida signing anything....


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jun 15, 2012)

What did I just watch and is there any way to unwatch it? Please?


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 15, 2012)

You watched a poorly performed magic trick...  Did he really think nobody was going to notice that the brush was dry, and that he made nowhere near enough strokes for the characters on the card?  That's without even getting into the idiocy of "we have to prove that we're ninja brothers on the battlefield, so we'll sit down, and spend several minutes rubbing ashes onto our arms in the midst of battle..." idiocy.

I think those of you close enough need to repay Chris with suitable images in person...  Like maybe getting him the complete Ashida Kim collection, tying him down, and forcing his eyes open while watching it.


----------

